# THE GAME



## makmakmob (Aug 30, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(film)

This is an awesome movie I think everyone should see. The way of playing with people's heads and the like really makes it an interesting watch. Any other movies like this people would recommend?


----------



## Catte (Aug 30, 2009)

Is this that movie about that island, where people get stuck on it, and they get rescued, and some of them die, and sharks come? O:

I love that movie.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 30, 2009)

inb4 lots of "OMG TEH GAEM NOOOOO"


On a related note, I've gotten to the point where I don't lose the game when I think about it. Mental block of some sort.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 30, 2009)

Bacu said:


> inb4 lots of "OMG TEH GAEM NOOOOO"
> 
> 
> On a related note, I've gotten to the point where I don't lose the game when I think about it. Mental block of some sort.



I'm actually expecting a million junior lulzy types to go on about how old and unfunny it is.
So, uh... inb4 you guys.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

Fuck you!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2009)

Never seen it. Now I want to. Is it anything like Along Came a Spider?


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2009)

Over/under is 60% of posters here will not read the OP.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> Over/under is 60% of posters here will not read the OP.


I, for one read the OP. I don't watch movies so I disregarded it and posted.


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I, for one read the OP. I don't watch movies so I disregarded it and posted.



You don't watch movies

Do the sound effects scare you :c


----------



## Bacu (Aug 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> You don't watch movies
> 
> Do the sound effects scare you :c


Broke student with no TV hookup, only dialup internet. Also not very motivated to. . 3.

Anyway, it seems I should quit being so boring and check this out, yes?


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Aug 30, 2009)

Nah, Michael Douglas is in it...


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 30, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(film)
> 
> This is an awesome movie I think everyone should see. The way of playing with people's heads and the like really makes it an interesting watch. Any other movies like this people would recommend?


 
OH GOD I JUST LOST!!!

Oh wait never mind.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 30, 2009)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Nah, Michael Douglas is in it...



i wanna watch it now.
also, shouldnt this be in the tube?


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Broke student with no TV hookup, only dialup internet. Also not very motivated to. . 3.
> 
> Anyway, it seems I should quit being so boring and check this out, yes?



Get yoself hooked up with some netflix, dawg


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 30, 2009)

In some ways, I found it to be an intriguing movie, but on the other hand, I was like *this* is what rich white people gotta go through to get some fucking adventure in their lives? *Christ!*

*sigh* I dunno man. I thought "Falling Down" was a way better attempt at making a white collar guy look badass and human at the same time, which is saying something because it's hard to portray them as either.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

haha 011110010110111101110101001000000110000101101100011011000010000001101100011011110111001101110100001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100111011000010110110101100101


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> In some ways, I found it to be an intriguing movie, but on the other hand, I was like *this* is what rich white people gotta go through to get some fucking adventure in their lives? *Christ!*
> 
> *sigh* I dunno man. I thought "Falling Down" was a way better attempt at making a white collar guy look badass and human at the same time, which is saying something because it's hard to portray them as either.



i loved Falling Down. like the construction zone, the Neo-Nazi, Whammy Burger, and the drive by, they missed every shot with SMGs and then crashed, they deserved to die.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

I still want to see The Forbidden Kingdom.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I still want to see The Forbidden Kingdom.



ive never heard of it, you seen Falling Down?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> ive never heard of it, you seen Falling Down?



I've never heard of that one. lol

Also: doesn't this belong in 'The Tube' seeing as it's about a movie and is derailing to about movies?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I've never heard of that one. lol
> 
> Also: doesn't this belong in 'The Tube' seeing as it's about a movie and is derailing to about movies?



well, its a partial derailment i guess, Michel Douglass is in both. and DONT LOOK IT UP, its a great ending.


----------



## yezt (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow the game again? Let it die already, XKCD mentioned it so it's not funny anymore.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 31, 2009)

yezt said:


> Wow the game again? Let it die already, XKCD mentioned it so it's not funny anymore.



It was never funny in the first place.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> and DONT LOOK IT UP, its a great ending.



Yes!  "The Game" is an awesome suspense movie.  Don't look it up, just watch it.

"Falling Down" is the everyman's antihero movie, too.



yezt said:


> Wow the game again? Let it die already, XKCD mentioned it so it's not funny anymore.



Wrong game.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 31, 2009)

I lost the game


----------



## Teracat (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, dammit, now I'm actually kind of interested in this movie.

Also, as far as mindfucks go...Videodrome and Jacob's Ladder are really good ones.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 31, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I'm actually expecting a million junior lulzy types to go on about how old and unfunny it is.
> So, uh... inb4 you guys.


 Guys, there's a wikipedia page on it. (The Game, not the movie)
So it's no longer funny, I guess.


----------

